# Make up test.



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

I recently got my order from Wolfe Brothers of a base sample palette makeup set and vol 1&2 of their "Cheat Books" and was dying to try one of the patterns out. Each pattern has a 4 step picture instruction to get to the end result. All are in color and easy to follow. They range from very easy to crazy detailed.
The one I did in the pictures below took me about 30-40 min. I'm a complete amateur at makeup, self taught. I just followed the picture instructions. It's called "scrape". My kids took the pictures


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, really nice job. i love when you can do makeup to look like appliances.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

wow! that's all 2D? awesome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

That makeup is W-I-C-K-E-D! Have to check that site out! Great idea to practice with makeup beforehand.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look horrible (and that's a compliment)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice, I like it.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dang. That is cool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks like a real professional did it! great job!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

That looks really good. Better than some appliances I've seen. It would be the start of an excellent zombie costume!


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

Zombie costume is what I'm planning on using it for 
thanks for all the compliments. The make up is fun and actually easier than the appliances. Most of the templates in the book give a 3-d look with just makeup. Very cool stuff.


----------



## Shadow Realm (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice, you did a great job!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That looks awesome Blastin!!!! Good job!


----------

